# New to Los Angeles LFG (5-7 players) 5e Homebrew



## Jonnefire (Nov 10, 2021)

Hello all, 

I'm Johnny, I'm a musician and creative director new to LA area, I'm looking to start a new 5e campaign based on some creative IP I've developed that may in up on Netflix. I used d&d as a foundation to develop my overall universe. Looking for 5-6 players and a co-GM. 
Sci-fi/mecha/fantasy 

Also don't know anyone so I'm super interested in meeting new people. I live in West Covina area.


----------

